# Anybody know anything about Youferral?



## Oddball (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't seem to find any way to contact them or the people who place ads there, unless contact info is a part of the ad.

How does that place work?

Anyone?

Beuller?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 13, 2011)

> Registrant:
> Luke Fazio
> 1582 Thorncrest Dr
> San Jose, California 95131
> ...



http://YouFerral.com


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 13, 2011)

is it like youporn?


----------

